# Split and dry nose.



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

My parents GSD has a generally dry nose. My mom made a salve to put on her nose to help with it and it does help but keeping the nose saturated with it is nearly impossible as she licks it off constantly. If she is given a frisbee or a ball and distracted she will leave it alone for awhile. Probably 8 months ago Sadie got excited and jumped up and busted her nose on my boyfriends chin splitting both nostrils one was twice as deep as the other. The one side has healed and the other bleeds at least a few days out of the week. We had called and asked the vet if she should get stitches in her nose so that it would heal because it just won't. He said he wouldn't do stitches in it but I don't remember if he gave us a reason. Is there anything we can put on it that will help it heal better than what we're already putting on it? She licks her nose constantly and cleans her face on the floor after she eats her meals (this will split her nose as well). This is what Sadie's nose looks like.

Edit: We have asked the vet what to put on her nose but he hasn't had many answers. One of the vet techs has a GSD whose nose is always dry and she said she also hasn't been able to find anything to keep his from doing this either.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Yikes that does look bad, what kind of bowls does she use? I wonder if something like mushers secret could go on a nose? I know burts bees also makes a nose wax for dogs (just be careful and test with a little and watch for any reactions). Maybe apply an ointment and take her for a walk to let it soak in and distract her?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Have her checked for Canine Lupus.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll ask her and take her myself if I have to.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ask your vet about hyperkeratosis.

https://naturaldogcompany.com/articles/naturally-treat-hyperkeratosis-dogs-get-dry-crusty-noses/


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Does she rub her nose on the floor or with her paw? It could be allergies.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> Does she rub her nose on the floor or with her paw? It could be allergies.


Directly after she eats she cleans her face on the floor, she rubs both sides a few times and then she is done. She does it with water, dog food, and homemade dog food my mom makes her. She doesn't do it throughout the day just after she has eaten or drank something.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

Nigel said:


> Ask your vet about hyperkeratosis.
> 
> https://naturaldogcompany.com/articles/naturally-treat-hyperkeratosis-dogs-get-dry-crusty-noses/


The picture of the dogs nose is exactly how her nose looks, with the dry extra chunks.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

One of mine has this however it's never been as bad as the examples in the site pictures and I have not tried the products in the link. Our vet recommended niacinimide and vitamin e and this keeps her nose looking healthy most of the time. There are a couple of similar looking issues dogs can have with their noses and hopefully their vet can get a definitive answer.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max nose get dry not like in the photos but his nose tends to get dry . I have used different thing but the balm the vet gave me works the best. Iyou can also get it on amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Bayer-Dermoscent-Balm-Repairing-Remedies/dp/B06XZYM2XW


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nigel said:


> One of mine has this however it's never been as bad as the examples in the site pictures and I have not tried the products in the link. Our vet recommended niacinimide and vitamin e and this keeps her nose looking healthy most of the time. There are a couple of similar looking issues dogs can have with their noses and hopefully their vet can get a definitive answer.


How much vitamin e and niacinmide do you give thinking of trying this for Max. Since it seems every few days if I do not put that cream I posted his nose will get dry.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mine got the same thing last year during allergy season. It eventually went away. The vet wasn’t even that worried. I rarely saw him rubbing his nose, so it must have happened at night. I’m sure that is what caused it because it was the exact spot he hit with his paw.

Edited to say I looked at the picture in the link and it’s not at all the same thing, so it is probably something else.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Yikes that does look bad, what kind of bowls does she use?


I checked with her and they use metal bowls. I don't need my dog bowls for a few months so I lent her my plastic ones for now to see if it might be the bowls. She is going to try some of the suggested ointments etc. and she is going to ask the vet about everything else. 

Before she basically headbutted my boyfriend when we were over her nose would get dry but it was manageable and would even clear up for the most part. But since it split it has been impossible. Thanks for all the suggestions it at least gives us a place to start.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Try Bag Balm. Thats the type of thing its made for.

https://www.bagbalm.com/


----------

